# Lathe Wanted Craftsman "Quick Change" Lathe, 12"



## MrWhoopee

This guy knows EXACTLY what he wants.









						Lathe Wanted Craftsman "Quick Change" Lathe, 12"×
					

Wanted Craftsman "Quick Change" Lathe, 12" swing, 46" bed. Great shape. Lot's of tooling and extra chuck. Can pay 700.00



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## markba633csi

Is it a for sale or a lathe wanted? Seems like both


----------



## MrWhoopee

It's a lathe wanted, just very, very specific.


----------



## mmcmdl

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-clausing-3996-plus-a-boat-load-of-extras.78424/
		


Oh heck , he's only in Sacromento ? I'll deliver it for free too !


----------



## middle.road

mmcmdl said:


> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-clausing-3996-plus-a-boat-load-of-extras.78424/
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck , he's only in Sacromento ? I'll deliver it for free too !


you beat me to it. I also was going to say, 'Does he want it delivered & setup for $700.00?'


----------



## Aaron_W

Perhaps someone's subtle hint? Posted three earlier on Sacramento CL, same photo. 


 Craftsman "Quick Change" Lathe, 12" swing, 46" bed. Great shape. Lot's of tooling and extra chuck. $1450

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/sacramento-lathe-craftsman/7032521206.html


----------



## MrWhoopee

Aaron_W said:


> Perhaps someone's subtle hint? Posted three earlier on Sacramento CL, same photo.
> 
> 
> Craftsman "Quick Change" Lathe, 12" swing, 46" bed. Great shape. Lot's of tooling and extra chuck. $1450
> 
> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/sacramento-lathe-craftsman/7032521206.html



Funny. I never posted the original ad here, I thought it was overpriced. Apparently someone else did too.


----------



## Aaron_W

MrWhoopee said:


> Funny. I never posted the original ad here, I thought it was overpriced. Apparently someone else did too.



There was a 12x36 Craftsman with a QCGB and more tooling in the North Bay a few days ago listed for $300. It was up for less than 24 hours, this one has been up for almost 2 weeks so somewhere between $300 and $1450 would seem to be "the right price". The guy wanting to pay $700 probably isn't far off.

I've noticed quite a few very optimistically priced machines the past couple months. Maybe people hoping to raise Christmas money? Do the prices drop in the Spring when people are trying to clear out garages and storage units after the weather turns nice?


----------



## MrWhoopee

This lathe just showed up again, still asking $1450









						Lathe Craftsman
					

Craftsman "Quick Change" Lathe, 12" swing, 46" bed. Great shape. Lot's of tooling and extra chuck.



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## matthewsx

Yeah, that's Craigslist. 

Buyers that want the moon and sellers asking for the stars. What I wonder though is how many people who think something is overpriced actually show up with cash in hand. I've had buyers ask what my lowest price is, I tell them to come by with hundred dollar bills and we'll see 

John


----------



## MikeInOr

I have settled on price over the phone (even text) both buying and selling.  If the buyer is more than a half hour away it is a long way to drive to find a seller that isn't open to making a deal.  Sellers that are high on price and aren't willing to discuss price over the phone I just forget about and move on to the next one because they aren't worth wasting my time.  When I am selling something I keep this in mind too.

$1450 on a good Atlas Lathe with a quick change box seems high but not astronomical considering what the quick change gear box goes for by itself.  $750 for a 12" Atlas with a quick change in good shape sounds like the buyer is dreaming to me.

After years of looking for an affordable quick change for my 12" Atlas I found a South Bend 13" in good shape with power crossfeed as well as quick change box for $1000 and jumped.  The best I ever found for a, Atlas 12" quick change gear box in serviceable shape was about $500... cheaper boxes looked pretty ratted out or assembled out of a mish-mash of pieces.


----------



## matthewsx

Not suggesting anyone travel to look at something where the buyer states they will not negotiate, just that actual negotiations for me go much better with actual cash on the table. I've had buyers negotiate a price over the phone and then try to go lower once they get there, or ask for terms, or trades, or other things that were neither offered or discussed. 

Selling stuff online can be a real pain if the buyer isn't willing to come take a look in person, I typically write those off and concentrate on folks who actually want to see what I'm selling. Even better if they bring a trailer 

John


----------



## MrWhoopee

I have driven 400 miles for a CL buy, but I feel at a disadvantage trying to negotiate after doing so. I won't make the drive at all if I'm not willing to pay the asking. I have walked away after driving 5 hours one way to buy a car. I agree though, that it's much easier to negotiate when they can see and smell those Benjamins.


----------

